
Spheres - Hooke
http://inference-review.com/article/spheres
======
lutusp
Quote: "SLOTERDIJK HAS ATTEMPTED to rewrite the history of the human race
using the notion of a sphere. It is a concept that encompasses topological,
anthropological, psychological, political, social, immunological, and
semiological aspects."

Only in philosophy do people use geometric terms to try to inject faux logical
weight into their private ruminations.

------
mjn
I'd never heard of this magazine before, but it has quite a bit of interesting
stuff in it. For example, a philosophy of mathematics piece by Gregory Chaitin
(known for developing algorithmic information theory): [http://inference-
review.com/article/doing-mathematics-differ...](http://inference-
review.com/article/doing-mathematics-differently)

------
mdekkers
_Sloterdijk’s sphero-immunological thoughts_

..... eh? ....

------
jtms
Tried to read this article and am now unsure if it is just extremely erudite
and beyond my ability to grasp or just complete horse shit.

~~~
based2
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Sloterdijk](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Sloterdijk)

------
mrkgnao
> Offenbarkeit

Does that translate to something like "openability"? (I've had the occasional
brush with Heideggerian terminology before.)

~~~
urubu
It's not a common word. Reading it as normal German you would understand it as
"obviousness, plainness, evidentness" (from 'offenbar' = 'obvious, plain to
see'; 'openable' would be 'öffenbar'). But Heideggerian can obviously be quite
distinct from standard German usage, to put it mildly.

~~~
mrkgnao
Thanks for correcting my mistake.

It seems like there's a way of taking some part of speech, adding a suffix to
turn it into a different one, and then adding another suffix to turn it back
into the original kind, then declaring that the meaning of the word thus
constructed is now whatever one chooses it to mean. So the meaning of the
original word is subconsciously palpable, but you make yourself see the new
word differently and there's a bit of tension.

